# Can we talk Christmas Yet?



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I was just making a "I wanna list" and was wondering what you guys use for scents for Christmas. I have read about the pumpkin recipe for Vicki using pumpkin pie spice FO, and Aunt Mabel's Mint Sugar Cookie...But what else do you guys do for the fall/winter? I was thinking apple pie and pumpkin for fall, and the sugar cookie and Christmas Cheer all from Aroma Haven. What about lotion scents do people like to smell like apple pie and Cheer? Just thinkin ahead a bit...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Personally, I have not been able to sell much in the way of holiday scents. My Apple Jack & Peppermint Patty do better in the fall and winter but anything else I've tried I ended up giving away as Christmas presents so I don't even go there anymore. LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I usually purchase candles that carry true holiday scents to add to my shelves and also put in gift baskets, when I add things like I am doing this year it's because it has tested so well in soap and in lotion so they can come in as duo's for gift bags. Lavender & Violets, and I am not a floral person is just devine, as is the AMM Sugar Cookies, which as of right now I still don't have a name for. I am doing a third with Orange oil for an essential oil option. But true Christmas stuff, no, when we do the WOW confrence in the fall, we simply rename a few of the soaps to sound very Christmasy, and since it's a Christian confrence we do relgious names...no showing up with Morning Wood there  Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't do anything different in lotions but I make a pumpkin spice CP soap and a Christmas Spruce CP soap and that is about it for holiday scents.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I am in the same mind as kalne. I already sell an almond and a peppermint year round. the only thing I love to add in the winter is cranberry fig. Every time I have tried a pine or spice scent it doesn't do very well. I think they like it in candles more than soap. I am considering winter grapefruit this year.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Victorian Christmas for enchanted lites ! To die for . A piney scent I named north woos. Both sell well year round.


Patty


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I was thinking of my Ginger bread dudes again and using an x-mas tree cutout for "My Knotty Pine". I have also been asked to make peppermint sticks...I don't know about that...I have no way of molding them, other than stealing my Moms crochet needle cases! HA.
Tammy


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I do an apple from Oregon Trail for our annual Apple Festival in Oct., but sell more of it in the spring/summer. I do Pumpkin Patch starting this month, sell it until Jan then it goes on clearance. I do Cranberry from Oregon trail, it is AWESOME. I do it in the fall, but get requests year round, so I might order more this time..it sells out in no time. Crisp PEar does well starting in the fall for hunting camps...I guess the guys think it is realistic smelling :lol I did Berry Christmas last year that sold well.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Whose Pumpkin Patch do you use? I'm looking for a pumpkin scent that is a little spicy, but I'm not really wanting the "crust" part that most of the scents seem to have because they smell like pie.


----------

